# Getting Ready For The Beach



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Checking the gear for this AM,s shark fest at the surf in Indialantic Florida. 
Hopefully will hook up with JAWS and post a PIC when I return. 
Going to the Indian River to catch some live mullet for bait and then to the surf I will go. 
You all have a fine day.


----------



## jbrown (Apr 30, 2003)

Big K, What kind of rig are using for the sharks?? How do you set it up, and what hook size do you like ?? Thanks Jim


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sorry for the late report fishin Mel Beach Surf South A1A . Got the lines in the water about 5:30 after a no bait date at the Indian
River . West winds had the water to choppy .
Had to make a trip to Wally World to get some frozen Spanish Sardines and Mullet.
High tide 8 ish . Water clearity not to bad and the waves 3 to 4 feet. Had one good hook up and saw a 4 foot flash out of the water and the rod go down but that was it could not ID it and he spit the hook .  
Was there till about 11:00 and went to the pool the rest of the PM enjoying the beautiful afternoon and catching some rays.  Did enjoy some all you can eat Crab Legs and Prime Rib at the Hilton Hotel for dinner. $20 bucks can't beat that .

jbrown / Do not know what I like as of yet due to the fact that the bugers haven't made it up on to the beach yet. 
 

But what I have rigged up is a basic live line rig with a # 8 hook and 70 LB wire about 5 ft to the hook.
Something like this: http://www.tournamentcable.com/pgs/catsearch.cfm?itemcat=SHK


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Any luck KOZ??? Agree with the wire--big hit 2 days ago-pole bent to sand and line cut just above the hook. 8o# mono shredded-used Bluefish head.. Also think hit on big ray. Never caught one, but spent about 2o minutes of trying to bring the heaviest wet rag I ever caught, only to have the hook straighten and bye bye. Didn't take out my drag--does this sound like a ray.

Broke ranks and went out in boat-about 1/4 mile out from Bonsteil Park. Still have blisters and sore arms from 10# Jacks. Not sure if I want to tackle these guys in my Kayak-long ride or short dump, then long swim!!!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

flistell
You never know what might be down in the depths.  :  But if it felt as you descibed it sure sounds like a ray.  
Gonna try the beach in the AM again .


----------

